# trek 5.9 madone ultrega!!!



## mark1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

*bottom bracket ??.got a cracking noise coming from crank area!!happens about 20 times on 50 mile run!!mostly when putting lots of pressure on down stroke or after free wheeling!!had new pedals fitted,plus bottom bearing cups.should i have put a new rod in aswell??checked all nuts bolts screws frame etcccc..but still does it??been to local bike shop and they said there not sure!!!any advice out there please thanks mark..its 2004 model ultrega 5.9 madone!!!*


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

Did you know you can shave 7 grams off your post if you limit punctuation marks to one per sentence, and don't use bold formatting? Also, using capital letters at the beginning of sentences and on proper nouns increases your VO2 max (and it's UCI legal).


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Damn that was hard to read!

Rod, do you mean axle? Think you might need a new crank if so.

Did it start the noise after you had the new parts put in or before?


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

mik_git said:


> Rod, do you mean axle?


Spindle.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

lol yes, oophs. Too long in the mtb world.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't forget that my friend and I both had bottom bracket noise. It wound up being that the seatpost and seat rails needed grease. Those creaks can travel through the bike tubes and make you believe they are coming from somewhere they're not.


----------



## mark1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

yes i mean spindle.it happened before putting new pedals on and new botton bearing cups on by local bike shop.but its made no diffrence .only makes the cracking noise now and again.


mik_git said:


> Damn that was hard to read!
> 
> Rod, do you mean axle? Think you might need a new crank if so.
> 
> Did it start the noise after you had the new parts put in or before?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

check for cracks, but as suggested above, check the seat and post.


----------



## mark1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

greased seat post ,seat rails,checked frame,still doing it.checked rear hub,but there new rl bontrager wheels and x lite tyres so all seems fine there!think its gonna go back to a shop.should have changed the spindle with the cups maybe?


----------



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll second the seat post. They can be a bear, however if it's doing it while standing / out of the saddle, I might suspect chain ring bolts. I had heck with CRB's on an Ultegra setup. I finally fixed it by removing the bolts, applying lock-tight (blue) and then re-installing.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

mark1969 said:


> should have changed the spindle with the cups maybe?


There is no spindle that you can change out. If you have the more modern Ultegra crank, the spindle (axle) is an integral part of the drive-side crank. If you have the older Ultegra Octalink crank, the spindle (axle) is an integral part of the bottom bracket. Which crank do you have? Look at the back of a crank arm for a number prefaced by "FC".


----------



## mark1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

shimano fc-6700/6703/6750
172.5
japan


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah the spindle is part of the crank (as said in my 1st post) you'll need a new crankset if you want to change that.


----------



## mark1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

ok sounds like new crank.seen a few new ones on ebay thanks ..


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

That's probably the least like thing, don't buy a new crank just yet.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

mik_git said:


> yeah the spindle is part of the crank (as said in my 1st post)


Sorry, I missed that. Ten lashes with a 6-foot length of Nokon housing.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

ah was just reiterating for the OP.

Thing is it could be just one of those things, makes a noise that is irritating or could be something is about to explode into a million bits.

This is a carbon bike right? Make double sure there are no cracks in the frame.


----------



## mark1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

yeah full carbon trek 5.9 madone..i ve checked frame aswell as shop its fine.just been round block on bike.its coming from crank area.will take it to a trek dealer and hope they don t con me.it made a cracking noise twice both times after free wheeling.is there a updated bottom bracket?which could be fitted without any other changers to my crank set?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

well if you have already replaced the BB then... who knows, could even be the thread inside the frame coming loose from the carbon...at the rate your replacing bits, almost time for new bike...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You should stop asking random questions on the forum and get the bike to a shop that knows what they're doing. Do NOT buy any new parts on the internet. Wait until you figure out exactly what is causing the noise and then consider actually buying the parts(if any are needed) at the shop that does the work. You've received a lot of helpful advice, please take it and get your noise fixed.

Once you've done that you can work on not double posting and coming up w/ a title for your posts that actually gives us a hint about the problem and doesn't just tell everyone what bike you ride.


----------



## mark1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

thanks for advice..i m new on ere not a computer boffin or wrench.taking the bike to a trek dealer.they should be more helpful than quite a few on here thanks again.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Check your headset and handlebar torque. That's usually the cause for me- far before the seatpost or bottom bracket begins making noise. The noises can be quite sharp and loud, and travel all through the frame. I throw a little carbon assembly grease on carbon bits, make sure everything else is lubricated properly, torque the components to spec, and the noise magically goes away.


----------



## mark1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

thankyou will check out.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Here's what i would check if you brought the bike in to the shop i work at:
crank arm bolt
chainring bolts
bb in frame. clean/lubed. check condition of bearings. worn bearings can click/clunk.
q/r's, frt & rr
cassette lockring
headset adjustment, and whether the bearings are clean/greased in the frame
bar & stem bolts
saddle clamp, and post in frame. clean/lubed w/ proper lubricant, correct torque
pedals in crankarms. spindle clean/greased/tight


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

CX Wrench is right on with all that. Carbon bikes are great, they just develop noises. Every time mine has developed noises was after riding in the rain, long rides where I have sweated an extreme amount...basically it all boils down to carbon parts touching each other.
If mine is still making noise after clean and lube I look at chain-ring bolts, Shoe Cleats, peddles (the threads need grease also) than move onto wheelsets. Clean and inspect all spokes, just marginally loose spokes can cause wrap and make a bunch of noise, especially where they cross if you have radical lacing, a bit of lube helps there, also at the hub they can squeak.

Bottom brackets dont go bad often, normally you will notice a huge drag before they make noise (barely turn crank by hand), and once again water intrusion was the biggest issue here. 

Good luck, I didnt catch what year this bike was?


----------

